# graphic card under 5k? help needed



## theghost (Nov 13, 2012)

hey, this is my first thread in any forum. so don be rude on replies.  anyways i want to buy a graphic card for my computer which costs not more than 5-5.2k(strict) n a good psu under 1.5-2k. planning to buy the card in the coming month or so.                                         

my configuration is - Intel i5-2400 processor @3.10ghz, 8 gb cosair ram, 500gb hdd, dell 21'' led monitor, windows 7 x64.

the resolution which i'll be gaming mostly will be at 1024x768(most of the times) or 1366x768. my monitor doesn support higher res. than that sadly.

i wanna play cod mw3 , black ops , black ops 2, gta v, crysis, battlefield 3, nfs run, most wanted(new) etc.
i'l even play counter strike go(wanna play around 70-80 fps)

so plz suggest me a card according to my budget.(7k for both card and psu)
suggest card with its current market price. i live in bangalore so if you suggest card with local price it would be better. 

I'm a newbie here so suggest me properly ;D 
thanks


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

HD6670 + Corsair CX430W. Total will exceed your budget by 200-300.


----------



## theghost (Nov 13, 2012)

hey sam thanx for replying.  gonna go n check out the card in local markets. anyway thanx


----------



## theghost (Nov 13, 2012)

how much does hd 5770 and hd 6770 costs? and if i could stretch my budget a bit more are those cards worth going for?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes indeed. The 6770 is far better than the 6670. Go for it if u can stretch 

You could get it locally for ~ 6.5k (depends on which variant you buy)

PS - The 6770 is nothing but a re-branded 5770 with minor differences that barely affect performance.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Sam, can u tell where I can find 6670 and 6770 locally and how much it will cost ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ first and foremost, visit Jain Infotech. If they don't have it, chances are nobody else do. But be ready for overpriced call.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jain... they are already overpriced, the cheap one is Sun and Shine near lakhtokia flyover.

Guys living in Mumbai or chennai, how much 6670 and 6770 will cost there ? And how much in bangalore and chandigarh


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> the cheap one is Sun and Shine near lakhtokia flyover.



Sun and Shine. Never heard before. Do they keep laptops also?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes, they do keep laptops, while upgrading my desktop, jain demanded Rs 1800 more than what I got from Sun and Shine. Lakhtokia overbridge, brahmo samaj building, its a small shop. Apart from that, Trends, opposite to GCC sells at reasonable cost


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 13, 2012)

6670 1gb ddr5 is 5.3k and 6770 is is 6.8k.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 13, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> yes, they do keep laptops, while upgrading my desktop, jain demanded Rs 1800 more than what I got from Sun and Shine. Lakhtokia overbridge, brahmo samaj building, its a small shop. Apart from that, Trends, opposite to GCC sells at reasonable cost



thanks for the address 
i know about Trends. Been there many times.


----------



## theghost (Nov 14, 2012)

well are there any other cards in 5-6k price range?


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 14, 2012)

HD 6750 for 5.8k
GTS 450 I think its around 6k


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 14, 2012)

pls provide links where I can purchase online. Are 2nd hand cards in OLX good ? 5770 is available in 4k


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2012)

> Are 2nd hand cards in OLX good ?


Isn't it a ridiculous question? How can we know about the conditions of each of the 2nd hand Graphics cards, sold in Olx?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ Wheres the post you ve quoted ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Isn't it a ridiculous question? How can we know about the conditions of each of the 2nd hand Graphics cards, sold in Olx?



may be but thats a  common question that comes to mind when think of buying something from  OLX


----------



## Naxal (Nov 15, 2012)

^^
Stick with 6670 + VS450 PSU.

otherwise every other option would just increase the budget.

Every other card is better than the previous one, if we look in that sense, first card purchase should be like 7770 or 6850 or such.

MD computers website is listing 6670 @ 5.2k, where as flipkart is listing at around 6k.


----------



## theghost (Nov 22, 2012)

hey guys listen. I have come across some1 who wants to sell his 6770. He has used it for 5 months i guess. There is remaining warranty period as well. He is selling it cos he switched to xbox. The price which he is offering it is for 5k. N he has also agreed for a trail run. wat all should i do to  check whether the card is perfectly fine? do ya'l think i should go for it?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

give it a trial run first and check for temperature specially.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 23, 2012)

hi how is GTS 430?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

overpriced


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 23, 2012)

performance comparable to HD 6770 ?

why cant I find anything locally


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

^^ you are comparing GT430 with 5770?

check this then


Spoiler



*images.anandtech.com/graphs/gt430_101110062219/25074.png


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 23, 2012)

ok he he

ok he he


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

this is why you can't find it locally. they read anandtech reviews nowadays


----------



## theghost (Nov 23, 2012)

hey sam wat wud be the normal temperature on idle and while on gaming decently?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 23, 2012)

35-65


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 24, 2012)

Could you tell who provide sapphire service ?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

Aditya Infotech


----------



## ashis_lakra (Nov 24, 2012)

Get this , you won't regret. Sapphire Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi I am a bit confused. These 6670 and 5670 do not require 6 pin connector(I have). Now it's good or bad ? You may say that it consumes low power. But my problem is, I have a lot or power hungry devices connected to my computer, 2 Seagate GoFlex and a Seagate Expansion. My phone and mp3 player are connected for charging. My CPU is over clocked. (My mobo support 95W) All DIMMs are filled. Wll my mobo be able to power the graphics card?


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2012)

yes, and without any issue provided you have a good branded PSu


----------

